# My latest commission



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been busy over the last week building two CD/DVD units. These again will be painted MDF but have been quite a challenge and an unusual commission. The tall Armoire will have two mirrored doors and the smaller unit plain panel doors. Here is a couple of shots of how it's looking.
















The bonnet took some thinking not to mention very careful cutting to get right. :roll:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very VERY nice Alan!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Nice Job, Alan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

N'awlins77 said:


> Very VERY nice Alan!



What he said.......

Thanks for posting Alan. Great to see how the professionals can do it...


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, very nice ! classy work


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great Job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an inspiration you are to us all Alan, it's good to see that business is doing well with the economic climate as it is where you are.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You keep yourself busy. You do nice work!


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Keep up the good work. Nice job.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Neat work. Excellent! 





_______________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ready for delivery*

I finally got these two units finished today after my compressor breaking down. :cray: I will be delivering them this week.
































The armoire will be mounted to the wall and will house CDs while the smaller unit will sit on the opposite wall and house DVDs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone must have a good collection of CD's....

Another great job, Alan.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Amazing quality of your work. 



______________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

